# cnc router question



## yankee redneck (Nov 11, 2012)

I am wondering if there is a cnc router that i can take a picture of what ever and then download it to my lap top that's hooked to the cnc router and have it duplicate the picture?


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

It seems that if it's a digital picture you should be able todo that


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't understanding exactly what you are wanting but if it is digital art that is CNC ready try Vector Art 3D, Inc. - Dimensional Clip Art for CNC Routing and Engraving That web site had many items already drawn for you that can be downloaded.

Gary


----------



## regorman_ks (Jun 19, 2012)

I purchased a CarveWright machine and many times I transferred ma digital photo from my camera to my laptop. Using the software provided I added additional art to the picture then uploaded that image to a datacard that comes with the CarveWright The datacard inserts into the CarveWright and the machine carves it. So far, I've had good results. I hope this helps


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

yankee ******* said:


> I am wondering if there is a cnc router that i can take a picture of what ever and then download it to my lap top that's hooked to the cnc router and have it duplicate the picture?


The quick answer is not really.

The correct answer is: There are several programs which will allow you to convert a digital picture to a photo tool path after some manipulation.

Here is what happens in real life.

1. You take a picture.
2. You clean the picture up using photo editing software.
3. You convert the picture to fewer colors or process it is a couple of ways (depending on your needs).
4. You take the picture into a CNC program and generate vectors from the image.
5. Clean up the vectors if required.
6. Generate tool paths from the vectors (several steps involved).
7. Run the tool path in your CAM program (Mach3).
8 Cut the toolpaths.
9. Apply finish.
10. Get paid for your work (usually peanuts).

I recently wrote about this in my blog. Here is a link to one of the articles.
CNC SIGN PROJECTS - VECTRIC PHOTOVCARVE

Bill


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Check out the CarveWrights abilities for this. Go to carvewright.com home page, to tips and tricks, there you'll find information on photos to carving as well as the pattern store that has over 4000 images then search for 'router' or 'tools'. You're bound to find a router that fit's your needs


----------

